
Chinese Challenge to Intel: Researchers have revealed details of China's microprocessor - nickb
http://www.technologyreview.com/read_article.aspx?id=21322
======
furiouslol
They could have just taken a shortcut and buy out AMD with their trillion-
dollar fiscal surplus. Now would be a good time, with the AMD stock price
cheaper than ever

(But of course, the US administration might veto the deal due to strategic
reasons)

------
gasull
The article in Wikipedia is more informative:
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Loongson>

